# Windows Explorer Spaltenbreite dauerhaft anpassen



## Rincewind37 (23. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mithilfe der Suchfunktion und dem obligatorischen Googlen nichts Konkretes finden konnte:
Momentan bewege ich mich viel im Explorer von Windows 8.1 Pro herum und folgende Situation nervt mich extrem:

Ich verwende durchgehend die Detailansicht für alle meine Ordner auf dem System und oft habe ich
Dateien oder Ordner, deren Name zu lang für die Spalte ist.
Beispiel: "SehrsehrlangerDateiname.txt" wird zu "Sehrsehrlang(...).txt"

Nun weiß ich, dass ich über den Reiter "Ansicht", Tab "Aktuelle Ansicht" über "Größe aller Spalten anpassen" eben genau
dieses Problem *im Nachhinein* beheben kann.
Allerdings habe ich bereits dutzende Ordner, bei denen ich das noch nicht gemacht habe.

*Gibt es mit Bordmitteln eine Möglichkeit, dass die Spaltengröße sich standardmäßig an die Länge des Datei-/Ordnernamen anpasst?*
Viele meiner Dateien unterscheiden sich erst in den letzten Ziffern, sodass es einfach unglaublich stört.


Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2017)

Du kannst in den Ordneroptionen die Ansicht des aktuellen Ordners für alle anderen übernehmen. Ob das allerdings auch die Spaltenbreiten betrifft, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rincewind37 (23. April 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du kannst in den Ordneroptionen die Ansicht des aktuellen Ordners für alle anderen übernehmen.



Das hatte ich schon gemacht, damit ich entsprechend überall Dateiendungen sehen kann oder gleiche Spalten (Dateigröße, Offline verfügbar, etc.) habe.
Leider beeinflusst das nicht die Spaltenbreite...


----------



## D0pefish (24. April 2017)

Das sollte es aber. Man muss es für alle Ordnertypen (Fotos, Musik, Videos...) machen, Ordneroptienen > Ansicht > "Für Ordner übernehmen". Mit dem aktuellen WinaeroTweaker kannst du u.a. die automatische Ordnerzuweisung deaktivieren, dann macht man es nur einmal und nie wieder. Die Spalten musst du davor von Hand anpassen, dann wird eine feste Größe daraus.


----------



## Rincewind37 (24. April 2017)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Das sollte es aber. Man muss es für alle Ordnertypen (Fotos, Musik, Videos...) machen, Ordneroptienen > Ansicht > "Für Ordner übernehmen". Mit dem aktuellen WinaeroTweaker kannst du u.a. die automatische Ordnerzuweisung deaktivieren, dann macht man es nur einmal und nie wieder. Die Spalten musst du davor von Hand anpassen, dann wird eine feste Größe daraus.



Habe jetzt einen "Muster-Ordner" für jeden Ordnertypen gemacht. Spaltenbreite übernimmt er jetzt darauf basierend für alle desselben Typs. Dann hoffen wir mal, dass ich nicht so oft mit noch längeren Dateinamen zu tun habe 

Danke!


----------

